# Monday Pomps



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Longggg day...Me, my dad, J_purdy and my uncle and cousins hit the water at about 9am.....and got skunked..plain and simple. We had 5 poles out, jason had 2, and he even went and caught some finger mullet for some blues...NOTHING. Finally at about 230pm we got 2 pomps on at the same time. We let my 2 cousins reel in their first pomps. Thought it was gonna turn for the best...but...I think those were the only two fish in the sea. We did see something...BIG...and blue jump out of the water. it was about 5-6 feet long...and jumped atleast that out of the water, obviously attacking. We THINK...it was a shark...but we arent really sure. Any opinions? I have pics...will add later.

jeff


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report. Ive heard that makos will jump like that and the color blue sure sounds like it.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Atleast ya'll got a couple. Thanks for the report Jeff :toast


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep, sounds like a Mako to me as well. Was it jumping in the draw? Congrats on the pomp's:toast

Spike


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i've seen videos of sharks jumping to attack seals or sea otters or whatever they are eating, but i don't know what type of shark the video was of.



and i was gonna go yesterday, but other stuff came up and i had....responsibilities


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are out fishing and I was stuck at work........fantastic..... At least you caught a few.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you guys were able to find some fish. I guess the tide coming in helped bring the fish a little closer. I wish I could've stayed longer.

-Jason


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah...didnt get as many as we wanted...but dinner was worth it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well done! its been a while since i've had a good pompano day.


----------

